

Rossi's Controversial Ni-H Cold Fusion Mechanism Replicated? - mrb
http://ecatfusion.com/e-cat/one-more-competition-for-e-cat-fusion

======
mrb
The original source is this slide deck:
[http://www.22passi.it/downloads/coherence2011/Celani%20a%20c...](http://www.22passi.it/downloads/coherence2011/Celani%20a%20coherence2011.zip)
where the result is labelled "Very Preliminary" and dated 09/12/2011 (9 Dec,
DD/MM european format?).

Another Italian scientist who attended the presentation blogged about it:
[http://22passi.blogspot.com/2011/12/roma-14-dicembre-
coheren...](http://22passi.blogspot.com/2011/12/roma-14-dicembre-
coherence-2011-ii.html)

Both documents are in Italian. An news report in English about this
experiment: [http://energycatalyzer3.com/news/top-italian-scientist-
claim...](http://energycatalyzer3.com/news/top-italian-scientist-claims-to-
have-achieved-nickel-hydrogen-cold-fusion)

